# Spider Platform Done!



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

specs

AMD Phenom 9600 2.3Ghz
ASUS M3A-32 MVP Deluxe GREEN non WIFI
4Gb Geil DDR2
ATI HD 3870 512Mb DDR4
Lian Li (RocketFish)
ASUS DVD-RW
KingWin 600 watt modular PSU
CoolerMaster CM Sphere CPU Cooler all copper
42" Daewoo Plasma
Cambridge Soundworks 4.1 audio with KLH


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

missing a couple legs to that spider


----------



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

huh?


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

LeWcID said:


> huh?



I think CrackerJack is posting random stuff. Well not really random...


----------



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

i guess, lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 4, 2008)

Cos spider is a metaphor for the 4 CPU cores and 4 GPU cores in teh "spider" platform (8 legs).


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Cos spider is a metaphor for the 4 CPU cores and 4 GPU cores in teh "spider" platform (8 legs).



How about the CPU backplate. That adds 4. But that would have to count the attenaes.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

cool rig but short 3 gpu's


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2008)

You may want to trade that Phenom 9600 in for a 9750.



LeWcID said:


> specs
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom 9600 2.3Ghz
> ...


----------



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

was thinkin bout if but i was just gunna wait until they drop a bit in price and yeah im saving for the other 3 gpus i lost my job right wfter finishing this system and i just started a new one abou 2 weeks ago


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Cos spider is a metaphor for the 4 CPU cores and 4 GPU cores in teh "spider" platform (8 legs).



some caught it


----------



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

3DMark Score
	7691 3DMarks

havnt oc'd im waiting till i get the Zalman GV1000


----------



## LeWcID (May 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByxBoHqrEY

my cod4 video before cranking my AA to 4x


----------



## a111087 (May 5, 2008)

that is really close to that HUGE display, don't you get dizzy playing fps games so close?


----------



## LeWcID (May 5, 2008)

nah im soo used to it now it doesnt bother me at all


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, technically the OP said Spider Platform. A platform is something you build upon, so he is correct. Just like I am in my sig.


----------

